# see my xdm video?



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

its in HD and i got some jangly guitar music added in


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Duplicate thread

discussion here: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=20493


----------

